# Laptop Video Card...? - Dell Latitude D630 - Help please!



## amcr1988 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi, was wondering if anyone could help me out with a video card problem please?

My laptop is a Dell Latitude D630 with Windows XP Pro. I'm currently in school, so i don't have access to my normal desktop with it's great graphics card.

I play Everquest / WoW / Starcraft and I've found that no matter the quality of my connection, the game always runs really laggy. Graphics are choppy, doing a 360 degree turn takes about 30 seconds, and this is happening while the game has it's lowest settings for quality, etc, etc, etc.

So, what I'd like to know is...

What graphics cards could you recommend to run games like Diablo, Everquest, World of Warcraft, Starcraft, Age of Conan, etc etc? 

I'm open to the $100 to $200 price range I guess, but if someone could point me in the right direction so I at least know which graphics cards would be compatible with my laptop, that'd be great.

Thanks for your time and help!


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

You laptop does not have a removable gpu. 95% of laptops don't really have removable gpu's so its not uncommon.


----------

